# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  ماهو الإرهاب الإلكتروني؟!!

## Hajer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يسعدني أن أنقل لكم مقالي بعنوان الإرهاب الإلكتروني
والذي يتناول:
*مفهوم الإرهاب الإلكتروني؟ 
أشكال الإرهاب الإلكتروني؟ 
مكافحة الإرهاب الإلكتروني؟*


عبر هذا الرابط:
*http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/rub1zdp8ietq/7#*

لاتحرموني من تعليقاتكم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:M20(11): 
موضوع جد رائع وموهبة فذة تستحق كل التقدير 
هذا تعليقى ذيل الموضوع بالرابط:



> أشد على يد أ. هاجر المانع صاحبة هذا الموضوع القيم والمتميز والرائع ....
> أعجبنى الأسلوب الذى اتبعتموه فى سردكم لهذا الموضوع المفيد عن الارهاب الالكترونى فهو يتميز بالسلاسة والبساطة فى التعبير مع تنسيق رائع أضفى على المضمون رونق رفيع المستوى يستطيع القارىء معه وأن يلم بجنبات الموضوع وأن يستوعب هذا المضمون فى يسر وسلاسة بغض النظر عن ثقافته أيا كانت ... 
> أ.هاجر المانع المؤلفة 
> تتمتعين بموهبة فذة ....
> وأتوقع لشخصكم الكريم مستقبلا باهرا 
> هيثم الفقى
> المحامى

----------


## Hajer

ا. هيثم
أكبر فخر لي تواجدك وتعليقك على الموضوع 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الإطراء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أ. هاجر على استعداد لتقديم كل العون لشخصكم الكريم من المراجع والأبحاث العلمية وكافة الأبحاث بجميع اللغات  اذا ما رغبتم فى عمل كتاب كامل من تأليفكم بخصوص ذات الموضوع .......
من الصعوبة بمكان أن أشيد أو أجامل أحد لا يستحق الاشادة أو المجاملة ... يعجبنى فعلا أسلوبكم فى الكتابة ...
الموضوع الذى اخترتموه يمكن بسطه والتوسع فيه.....
.تأليف الكتب لا يحتاج الى أى درجة علمية ......
وأنتم فعلا لديكم الموهبة

----------


## أم خطاب

نعم اختي الاسلوب جميل

لم يكتفِ اعداء الله واعدءنا بمهاجمتنا بالسلاح وسلب اراضينا واغتصاب حرمات المسلمين فقاموا بأنشاء او بايجاد اي تقنية لضرب الاسلام وافساد ابناءه فيجب ان نكون حذرين وندعوا من الله ان يدر دائرة السوء عليهم 

وايضا قاموا بالتجسس الكترونيا على الشبكات العنكبوية لضرب مصالح العالم وضرب بعضهم البعض جعل الله باسهم بينهم شديد 
فبوركت يد الاسلام على نشرالمواضيع  وان شاء الله نحن من سنرهبهم الكترونيا وبالحجار وبالسلاح .

----------


## الوميض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## juba2022

مشكووووورة
جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الحيدري

*شكرا لك على الموضوع

تحياتي لك
*

----------


## my_cabo

السيد الفاضل الدكتور / هيثم محمود الفقي 

تحية طيبه ... وبعد ، 

لقد شاهدت رد حضرتك علي كلام الاستاذة /هاجر في موضوع الارهاب الالكتروني 

وللاسف عندما تحدثت مع احد اساتذة القانون الدولي قال لي ( ان هذا الموضوع لا يمس مادة القانون الدولي بأي صله وده بحث لدكتور جنائي او تجاري ) كان هذا هو رد سيادته علي موضوع البحث 

فاردت ان اقوم بتقديم هذا البحث - الارهاب الالكتروني - لدكتور آخر 

لذا 
التمس من حضرتك ان توافيني ببعض معلومات اكثر حول هذا الموضوع - الارهاب الالكتروني - 
او ما هى الكتب التي يمكن الرجوع اليها بمكتبة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر 
مقدمة لسيادتكم 
ابن من ابناء سيادتكم 
خالد محمود

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

